# Teaching or Law



## gstar123 (23 Apr 2008)

Long time reader, first time poster.

Hi all, any opinions on my situation are very much appreciated.

Just last year I finished my 8 FE1 exams to qualify for entry to Blackhall Place. While I now had a path into law, teaching had always been my first choice at degree level. That September I found a job in a single practitioner law firm in my home town. Everything seemed great with my qualification in sight.

However after only a month in the firm I knew I had made a huge mistake. My bosses behaviour towards me was awful and I soon found myself dreading every day of work. After 3 months I made the decision to quit.

I quickly found myself a job as a substitute teacher in a Secondary School. While not perfect I soon found myself much happier in my career. I applied for entry to St. Pats in Drumcondra (Primary teaching) but unfortuneatly my Irish let me down. I also applied to Maynooth to do the H-Dip.

I have now come to the decision that Primary teaching would be my first choice job. It seems that sector is in far more need of teachers, the chance of permanency is far greater while I feel the job satisfaction would be better too. 

However in the past week I have recieved notification that I have gained entry into the H-Dip in Maynooth. I am 25 years of age and the chance to finally get college out of the way is a huge incentive. It would take a minimum of two years to get Primary teaching whilst law is still another option.

I'm completely lost and feel rejecting the H Dip at this stage may be a big mistake. Has anyone else any thoughts/advise on the issue?


----------



## mimmi (23 Apr 2008)

So was your experience in the law firm confirmation that a legal career was not right for you? maybe it was wrong frim, wrong employer, wrong legal sector. Have you thought of other ways you can use your law, I know you have trained to be a solicitor but the skills you have could be useful in other sectors. I think you need to get a handle on what motivates you, what gives you a buzz, what do you want from work etc...I know that sounds like the vague stuff, but it really is the core stuff. Don't lurch from one area to the next without reallly thinking things through. You probably have most of the information but you just need to spend some time on some personal reflection.

You had worked as a sub in a secondary school but also applied for primary PGDE, so which environment would you be happier in? Have you any insight into the primary school environment? dont just do it because there 'appear' to be more jobs at the moment..will it suit you.

Try here and look at the message board, you may get some useful feed-back

http://www.educationposts.com


----------



## gstar123 (23 Apr 2008)

Hi Mimmi, thanks for your reply.

I have visited educationposts many times. Was about to post the same question on there.

I feel at this stage that the Primary teaching would be my preferance. My only real experience is the 2 weeks I did at a local school in December just helping out. I loved every minute of it. But the offer for the H Dip seems too good to turn down.I could be qualified this time next year while the PGDE would take me 2 years minimum.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Apr 2008)

You are only 25, follow your dreams- do not settle! 

In practical terms because of the slight downturn you would probably also find it harder to secure an apprenticeship. However I know of one friend of mine who started out with the apprenticeship from hell, was pretty much despairing having already changed career path twice before that, then found the right apprenticeship and is now happy with his career in law.

Better to take two years at 25 to get the right career than to do something now you will regret- you could be up to 35/40 years working so that's a long time doing something you don't like.

Having said that I'm finding a fair few of my friends are approaching 40 now and actively changing career so it's never too late.

I'm a solicitor and it can be a tough job and stressful, but then aren't most jobs?


----------



## Purple (23 Apr 2008)

Two years will fly by. You should follow your heart and do what you know you will love. The money is OK now-days and the hours and holidays are a dream. If you don't do primary teaching you will spend years thinking about the "what if's".
A job is about more than just money.


----------



## Stronge (23 Apr 2008)

Three friends of my daughter are starting a one year primary teaching course in Scotland in August. They all had BA's but did not have the C in Honours Irish to do the Post Grad here. Apparenly you have a few years after you qualify to do an Irish Exam which will cover you for Primary teaching here. I am sure you are aware that it is hard to get a place for the Dip and you were luck to get it... Well done to you! As for the Law only you can make that decision but I think the FE1's last for something like 5 years after that I think you have to do them again. If after the year in "Scotland" or where ever you decide you could teach for a year or two and then go ack and start your Law again.


----------



## bamboozle (24 Apr 2008)

I’d go for teaching for several reasons: job security, BRILLIANT holidays, relatively short working day, good pay.

And I’m not a teacher!


----------



## samhain (24 Apr 2008)

I was at an open evening in Mary I College recently and someone who didn't have Irish in their leaving cert wanted to know if there were any alternatives to doing the leaving cert in Irish.  The answer he was given was to consider England as not only could he do the course there but they would give him around €6,000 per year to study.  It is not an option for me so I didn't look into it but it is worth considering.


----------



## highly (24 Apr 2008)

Follow your heart with the primary.

One good tip that i got when I decided to abandon my current career for secondary teaching was to get the leaving and junior cert exam papers for the subjects which you would be teaching and read them - this is your cirruluam - this is what you would be teaching. Do they interest you? As well as the interaction with the kids and the love of the job - this is what you would be teaching day to day, year after year. You need to have a basic interest in what you're teaching. 

Trust me, after 3 years of getting my primary degree then another 3 years of getting my masters (part time) - I've decided that finance isn't for me and at 28 feel like i'm starting all over again. However, time is on our side. Hold out for the primary if that's your goal. 

Otherwise, ryanair can provide lots of cheap flights home from the UK!!


----------



## sara:) (24 Apr 2008)

hi there,
i had to reply as in a pretty similar situation. Did law & all the fe-1s & cant find an apprenticeship so i have got to say you were lucky to get one. However, i have been thinking about teaching too recently & think you should definetely go for that. I know how you feel about the age, you feel you should be sorted career wise by now( i feeel the same) but sometimes its just not that easy!! I think there would be much more job satisfaction from teaching & at least you want it. Im in a situation where i really dont know what i want to do at this stage, sounds mad but its true. Good luck & hope it works out for you.


----------



## mimmi (25 Apr 2008)

samhain said:


> I was at an open evening in Mary I College recently and someone who didn't have Irish in their leaving cert wanted to know if there were any alternatives to doing the leaving cert in Irish. The answer he was given was to consider England as not only could he do the course there but they would give him around €6,000 per year to study. It is not an option for me so I didn't look into it but it is worth considering.


 
This is not quite right.

Firstly in England and Wales, there are 'top-up' fee of £3070 stg - you cann't get a grant for these but you can apply for a loan to Student Finance Direct - form EU8 www.studentfinancedirect.co.uk

The Bursary, which I believe is paid monthly is now £4000 - it's gone down from £6k - [broken link removed]

For PGCE Primary in England and Wales you need GCSE equivalent of science as well as maths and english - some colleges offer equivalency tests if you dont have these.

Your degree must able to show relevance to primary core curriclum, so subjects like Law may be tricky, *any degree does not do* in England and Wales.

Get the GTTR handbook and then contact colleges direct to sound them out re your qualifcations.

www.gttr.ac.uk


----------



## Stronge (26 Apr 2008)

I have just been speaking with a girl who is starting a year course in Glasgow and she has no fees to pay. I am not sure if this is because it is Scotland or what the reason is. The Edinbugh course must be filled as her three friends are going there and they had got places as they applied earlier!  They have no fees also.


----------



## maison (27 Apr 2008)

25 is still way young to be making career decisions and pursuing different ideas. If your heart isnt in law then it just isnt...give yourself credit for having passed your exams, tried out a hunch and learned in good time that it wasnt for you. Sure the job situation at second level isnt fanstastic and it takes a few years of uncertainty to get sorted, but if you want the primary teaching thing, then definately go after that and as people said it only takes a year in the UK. I know a few people who have went over there for the year and got work straight away on return. 
Have you also considered that you could probably lecture in the Institutes of Technology in legal studies subjects with your qualifications? Pay would be a bit higher and the holidays the same as second level? 

Id say apply for everything, you could always defer your HDip place for this year until you make up your mind.


----------



## Pulped (27 Apr 2008)

> Have you also considered that you could probably lecture in the Institutes of Technology in legal studies subjects with your qualifications? Pay would be a bit higher and the holidays the same as second level?



In my experience that seems unlikely. Most of those lecturing in DIT at least are qualified as barristers and even those giving tutorials are qualified as well.  I think it would be very difficult to get any kind of job in a 3rd level institute without some form of postgraduate qualification.


----------



## Purple (28 Apr 2008)

bamboozle said:


> I’d go for teaching for several reasons: job security, BRILLIANT holidays, relatively short working day, good pay.
> 
> And I’m not a teacher!


Either am I. I would say that if teaching was that good a job we'd all be trying to do it. Since we aren't the pay and holidays can't be that good.


----------



## gearoid (28 Apr 2008)

It seems everyone in the country is studying Law and that it has become exceptionally competitive. I'd go with the teaching if you like it. I'm nearing 40 and still may consider a second career as I.T might not suit me in 10 years. I've always loved history and literature but never did anything in that area as it was a guaranteed ticket to emigration when I did the leaving. Now that might be different. There are now large numbers of careers that just weren't open to people in the 80's but it would seem everyone has focussed on law because of the tribunals. Do what you feel you love not what will earn you lots of money.


----------



## mimmi (29 Apr 2008)

Stronge said:


> I have just been speaking with a girl who is starting a year course in Glasgow and she has no fees to pay. I am not sure if this is because it is Scotland or what the reason is. The Edinbugh course must be filled as her three friends are going there and they had got places as they applied earlier! They have no fees also.


 
Yes Devolution means that things are different in Scotland and the Scottish Parliament has not gone down the 'top-up' fees route.


----------



## di74 (1 May 2008)

If primary teaching is really what you want then go for it. I did a BA and followed this up with a HDip secondary. Job situation was dire... spent years subbing, eligible part-time etc an absolute nightmare. At 25 got accepted onto the HDip Primary programme (18 months at the time) and have to say it was the best decision ever. I thoroughly enjoy the job and when you take up a post at least it's full time hours! In relation to training abroad, the scrudu cailiochta sa Gaeilge is quite difficult, I'm glad I did my Irish during the course and was completely qualified at the end. Best of luck!


----------



## Edie75 (1 May 2008)

How much do teachers earn in the first
year?
I really think it is a long day doing something you do not like no matter how much money you can earn?
I am working as a soliciotr & it is highly stressful especialy with a tight boss!!
i too am thinking of doing teaching but after being used to a certain lifestyle im wonering would it be a huge lifestyle change money wise? 
Anyways i dont recmoommend law to you people are demanding and ungrateful you have to deal with their bills too & often they dont want to pay
Go for the taeching!


----------



## Jennyvr (10 May 2008)

I am a secondary-school teacher and while I love my job 80% of the time, it is very stressful at others. I had to smile to myself at the idea that the holidays and pay are reasons to get into it though ... ... Yes the holidays are brilliant but your pay is spread out over the year which is how you get "paid" holidays. Starting off teachers get about 28K plus allowances for degree and h.dip etc(The allowances can give an extra 5K per annum). It rises slowly for five years and then again five years later etc. Oh and as for job-security, six of us who started in the same school four years are still waiting to be made permanent as due to numbers falling and red-tape in Dept of Ed, we cannot be offered them. Saying that, I know that at primary level there are much more permanent vacancies.

However, as regards the holidays, the first few weeks are normally spent recuperating from the year. It is a very stressful job. You are dealing with the problems the kids have from home, plus their hormones and moods (if teenagers) and then parents attitudes. I know so many teachers who have gotten to the stage where like people in every industry, they hate their jobs and kids pick up on that and make their life a living hell. Its very important that a person getting into teaching has a strong character as kids can and do bully teachers (the 30:1 mentality). Think back to when you were in school, there is always a group of kids who will aim to wind up a teacher. Saying that I really, really enjoy most of my days and yes the holidays make up for some of the mental weeks!


A friend of mine is currently doing the online hibernia course for primary school teaching while doing sub work. She got grinds in Irish from a qualified Irish teacher for six months prior to her interview. She said it helped her hugely.

Gstar, if its what you really want, go for it. But, if you know in your heart primary teaching is where you want to be do that, don't "settle" for second-level, as a second choice as it will affect you.


----------



## StaroftheSea (14 May 2008)

hi,
 if the dilemna is either to do h dip for 1 year or primary school teaching for 2 years, go for the one that will get you the job that you really want, an extra year now means very little in the overall scheme of things....


----------

